# Pair of 4 mo grey/black brothers in Sav GA need EXPERIENCED home ASAP



## AnyaLyssa (Apr 16, 2018)

Pair of 4 month old dark grey/black brothers in Savannah GA. 1 is aggressive and nippy, the other is very skittish. Both may have URI.

I made friends with another local rat parent when I got my first pair in April of this year ( 2018 ). She rescued a "neutered male" rat, complete with vet records of the surgery, added "him" to her all male colony after quarantine, and ended up with an oops litter of 4 boys. I offered to adopt 2 from her, since I had the space.

My older boys, Giest and Ratatosker have been an absolute joy to live with. They love people, their little antics never fail to amuse and impress, and they show us so much affection, how could I not want more of them? Loki and Revenant have NEVER bonded with me. They have been terrified of me since day one, although Loki will come up and interact as long as we don't touch him. They will both take treats from us. They see my older boys coming up and begging for attention, being petted and held.

I've tried every suggestion, with exception to getting down onto the floor with them, due to to a joint disorder which physically prevents me from being able to. Revenant is ALWAYS hiding, and Loki has always been quite nippy. Until recently, he's never actually truly bitten either of us. Lately, he's started getting aggressive, and he's been territorial over the cage; it's difficult to get in there to clean. Between his attacks, and his brother hiding, it's been near impossible for me to clean the cage properly, and I'm sure they both now have URI from the pee soaked nest.

My older boys are jumpers, so I NEED a tall free-play, which I can't climb in and out of, so it has a gate, which they have figured out how to escape. I use a spacial basket to lower them in, and raise them out. The older boys know what the basket is for, and readily jump in and out of it. But the younger boys won't come back, and they know when I come in after them, they can escape. Long story short, I can't let these younger boys free play without them escaping.

They are not getting the care they need with me. I'm looking for an experienced rat owner to adopt these brothers. I live in Savannah Ga, and I'm willing to drive up to 2 hours away to get them to a new home.


----------

